# Sometimes you open up a log and just go Oooooo!



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2015)

Spent yesterday turning a few trees into boards. Had some hard maple that was cut 6-8 years ago and left to lay in a nice damp shady spot. Made a pickup load of boards. Really need to get a winch mounted on my mill even if it's just a hand crank boat trailer style one or get more guys out to help when we're milling. Those damn logs were heavy for two guys to get up there

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2015)

Oooooh.....perdy.

There's some nice lines in there...


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oooooh.....perdy.
> 
> There's some nice lines in there...



And there are 3 short logs to eventually buck into bowl blanks too

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 21, 2015)

Ugly nasty wood get rid of it asap

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Ugly nasty wood get rid of it asap



Fine then, I won't tell you about the 5 sets of book matched slabs 14 inches wide by 6 feet long for table tops.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 21, 2015)

Darn that's nice. Looks like a good job of milling too. Be fun to watch.

I'll bet it was work getting those buggers up there and turned.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Darn that's nice. Looks like a good job of milling too. Be fun to watch.
> 
> I'll bet it was work getting those buggers up there and turned.



One of these days when things mellow out a bit I'll set up out behind the shop and we can do a day of food and milling.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 21, 2015)

Every time I move a log, I feel the need to sell my house and buy a skid steer... Haha. Losing you're having fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Every time I move a log, I feel the need to sell my house and buy a skid steer... Haha. Losing you're having fun



There is a guy in town with a bigger Bobcat for sale. I keep thinking about buying it......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2015)

There's nothing like a pickup full of freshly cut lumber! Nice load. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh man...the pix are even better on my computer! Huge logs of goodness!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 21, 2015)

Colin until you tempt your wife with divorce by buying a skidsteer - you are using cant hooks aren't you? I use logrite hooks because they're aluminum and indestructible - cost more than wood or steel but worth it to me. Mine are 8 years old and never a problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Colin until you tempt your wife with divorce by buying a skidsteer - you are using cant hooks aren't you? I use logrite hooks because they're aluminum and indestructible - cost more than wood or steel but worth it to me. Mine are 8 years old and never a problem.



Yes, I've got one cant hook right now, planning on another. I'll have to look into the Logrite ones. I've got a hand crank winch form a boat trailer I'm thinking about mounting on the mill to use to pull logs up as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice treasure find Colin


----------



## Sprung (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice, Colin!

I might be heading your way in a few weeks for work and might have to stop by and sneak a piece or two of this into my vehicle...  This, and some of the other black-line spalted stuff you posted a while ago, would be perfect for a project I had hoped to get to this year, but is now a project for next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 21, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Yes, I've got one cant hook


I prefer to call them CAN hooks... can't never could

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## winters98 (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice mill work. I need to get me one of those it looks very portable


----------



## CodyC (Sep 21, 2015)

Too bad you are way up there in the frozen north or I'd volunteer to come dispose of those rotten boards for you. 

Seriously, that is some awesome spalting. I can see a Krenov style cabinet-on-stand in those boards.

Regarding that boat-trailer style winch, I have one for my Logmaster mill and it works great for getting logs on the mill that are too heavy for my 30 hp tractor and forks. When I had the trailer built at logmaster, it included three detachable loading ramps and the detachable winch. It's been a lifesaver for me.

I can also second the recommendation for a Logrite cant hook. I got a wooden-handled cant hook with my mill but after I bought a 48" Logrite, I don't use the wooden handled one anymore. There is no overstating how much better the Logrite works. It bites just about first time, every time and like Kevin said, it's almost indestructible even though the handle is aluminum.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 22, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> One of these days when things mellow out a bit I'll set up out behind the shop and we can do a day of food and milling.



That sounds like a nice get together. Maybe a few others can come and help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, that is some wonderful looking wood.
Dave


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice looking wood!


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 14, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> One of these days when things mellow out a bit I'll set up out behind the shop and we can do a day of food and milling.


Now your talk'n !!!


----------

